# The Fight Thread



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

This is a place to fight, no name calling. please spare other thread so that they wont get locked


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2013)

Lmao man!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

nice dude u created a place for all of this can't guarantee tat there wont be name calling.......


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

Where's the protagonist?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

^^ send him a pm, invite him here and then all of you deal with him.


----------



## Nanducob (May 1, 2013)

Rename the thread title to 'All Trolls Here'


----------



## sumonpathak (May 1, 2013)

subbed......am loaded with popcorn and soda....anybody want?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

so.......




what actually is the fight all about??

man!!! they closed the offtopic thread..
hell!!!!!

aur karo ladai...

anyways , was to post it there, now i'll post it here :


> hey guys,,
> just to cool down the mood a lil bit,
> 
> any body tasted the new Atom ???


----------



## Nanducob (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> so.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no reason.just random sh!t
edit:Offtopic thread closed


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2013)

Offtopic thread closed


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

yup..
how about create a new one ??

anyways, it was getting more and more messier .

7906 posts, last one by me :eeksign:


----------



## TheSloth (May 1, 2013)

Don't go offtopic here, or else this will also get close


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

ok..


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/173331-offtopic-thread.html#post1895215


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

^ Wait for the "Thread locker".


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

who is that?


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

^

*www.concordatwatch.eu/Users/X871/X871_727_ZipMouthLogoLtRim1.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

that means you know who did that right ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

In before lock 
So, what's the current topic to fight on?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

whether atom is better than thumsup or not...


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*I have the right to remain silent. Anything i say can and will be used against me in a thread fights.

*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *I have the right to remain silent. Anything i say can and will be used against me in a thread fights.
> 
> *


Remove your avatar and signature too... that may also be used


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

^^ awsum reply..

first improve your english...
i'd say..

and buddy, you have the right to say anything you want

and that also will be used ...


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

^ That was the imitation of Miranda warning.. It din't have to grammatically correct!


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

^^ miranda rights* /grammernazi


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

^ 
*img341.imageshack.us/img341/5337/d7595d81084d4bd7a7dab81.png


----------



## furious_gamer (May 1, 2013)

Offtopic thread closed? Because of that half-baked avatar guy?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

WTF miranda ?? whats that ??

who is that





> half-baked avatar guy?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> who is that



No name calling.. But you know who?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

buddy..
you are in INDIA... not US..
so no miranda, only MIRINDA

dont call the name buddy, just link me any post..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Offtopic thread closed? Because of that half-baked avatar guy?


Half baked avatar guy ??????


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

he also deleted my new baby " *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/173331-offtopic-thread.html#post1895215 "   


i'm waiting 

i think some of the offtopic thread posts are deleted..



Spoiler



@ Furious_Gamer :kya naamkaran kiya hai.. mast..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2013)

These will be the expressions here 
                           

and finally


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

is the "SMILEY_TESTING VER 9.0.1423" completed ??

anyways there are more smileys, test them also..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

So, can we rather fight on IRC?


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> is the "SMILEY_TESTING VER 9.0.1423" completed ??
> 
> anyways there are more smileys, test them also..


*www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/ass-kicking.gif


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

whats IRC ??
Indian Railway Commission ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> whats IRC ??
> Indian Railway Commission ??


Wikipedia.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

i found out..


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> whats IRC ??
> Indian Railway Commission ??


*2.bp.blogspot.com/--iTmqgG2Y4I/T0O054-ZFgI/AAAAAAAAAUQ/rYIGH8qD_2Y/s1600/images.jpg


----------



## chaitanya2106 (May 1, 2013)

Half-baked avatar guy? What does that mean?
Try to crack my avatar if you don't know it.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> he also deleted my new baby " *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/173331-offtopic-thread.html#post1895215 "
> 
> 
> i'm waiting
> ...



Dude, i am not the sole reason that thread got closed.


----------



## Nanducob (May 1, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Half-baked avatar guy? What does that mean?
> Try to crack my avatar if you don't know it.



welcome,now start posting sh*t !


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Half-baked avatar guy? What does that mean?


Bakerywala



chaitanya2106 said:


> Try to crack my avatar if you don't know it.


I know it...its Orange Spider Man trying Batman Outfit 


This won't be a Fight Club thread instead Offtopic Thread Part II


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*pidgin-themes.org/themes/smileys/Hyves%20Kwekker/Hyves%20Kwekker/smiley_popcorn.gif


----------



## chaitanya2106 (May 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Bakerywala
> 
> 
> I know it...*its Orange Spider Man trying Batman Outfit *



Wrong.



Nanducob said:


> welcome,now start posting sh*t !



Troll fuelling is done in this way.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Half-baked avatar guy? What does that mean?
> Try to crack my avatar if you don't know it.




two Batmen.. or Wolverine, its an optical illusion..


now dont mess again..



furious_gamer said:


> Dude, i am not the sole reason that thread got closed.



now who the hell said that you were one of the reasons ??


----------



## sumonpathak (May 1, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Troll fuelling is done in this way.


u troll ?  coz yer the only one who seemed to have fueled by that post


----------



## chaitanya2106 (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> two Batmen.. or Wolverine, its an optical illusion..
> 
> 
> now dont mess again..



Good. But that is not complete answer. Tell what the image refers to? what is the source of its creation?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

Spoiler



dont fly so much.. buddy..



and dont be like a RIDDLER here..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2013)

Wolverine (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

I guess, this thread should be renamed and moved out of "Fight club"//


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

no..
lets fight..

the 2 Batmen aka Wolverine aka Half-baked avatar guy is now gone..


----------



## sumonpathak (May 1, 2013)

aww yeah...
*takes out chair and slams mastercool*

takes shirt off and behave like kingkong XD


----------



## furious_gamer (May 1, 2013)

Well, now we can sit and relax, that the half-baked guy is out of this forum, for good....


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

Offtopic thread reopened//


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Offtopic thread reopened//


hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

So the question now is , what will happen to this thread?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

m waiting for new fight to begin after this thread its like school *FIGHT! FIGHT!! FIGHT!!!*

on second thought since the very nature and purpose of thread is fight it may be closed soon....


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

It will start & end like this... 

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8m178d7261qjp2c6o1_500.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> It will start & end like this...
> 
> *24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8m178d7261qjp2c6o1_500.jpg


lol dude but u r violating the rules of this thread by not fighting........


----------



## TheSloth (May 1, 2013)

No no, everything is okay now. If any fights happens, bring it here and solve it, don't spoil other threads.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

^^ awesome use of this thread buddy..

and just "Sorting" is silent in The Fight "Sorting" Thread

:thumbsup:


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2013)

even though I created this thread.. I see no point in this thread.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2013)

Justin Bieber really need to exist in our planet?


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Justin Bieber really need to exist in our planet?



I don't about Justin bieber, but Ranveer Singh doesn't deserve to live in our Planet...



Spoiler



[youtube]ZJs7N3aM75Y[/youtube]


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2013)

^^I am bored of seeing this video in so many threads..... (saw this in offtopic,its own thread,dumbest thing thread & now this fight club)


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

NVM. I just posted it under spoilers


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-T3aDtJnuc7U/T7xWr6fostI/AAAAAAAAADk/16FIfTgK2hk/y-u-no.png
*Y U NO FIGHT?!!*


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

Dude, what do we fight about? There are already so many meaningful threads in the Fight Club section, why would we need a generic thread just for the sake of fighting over for no reason?

If you want a reason : Should cow slaughter be banned?

Fight over that.


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, what do we fight about? There are already so many meaningful threads in the Fight Club section, why would we need a generic thread just for the sake of fighting over for no reason?
> 
> If you want a reason : Should cow slaughter be banned?
> 
> Fight over that.



Let me add the Topic ...

Which is better ?? AMD or Intel ?? Why do you think its better ?? Or Nvidia vs AMD ??


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Let me add the Topic ...
> 
> Which is better ?? AMD or Intel ?? Why do you think its better ?? Or Nvidia vs AMD ??




Intel is good, because it is Intel original processor and motherboard(if they make any in future)....


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

stop posting those..
they are eye breakingingly disastrously looking humangasauruses...


kuch samajh aaye toh meko bhi samjhana...

and seriously,
@Swapnil : 

i support the cause..
and thats a good idea..
something has to be different..




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, what do we fight about? There are already so many meaningful threads in the Fight Club section, why would we need a generic thread just for the sake of fighting over for no reason?
> 
> If you want a reason : Should cow slaughter be banned?
> 
> Fight over that.





every slaughter house should be banned..
we cant make them, who gave us the right to kill them..??

but better not fight here, instead rename the thread as "The Fight Sorting Thread"  

i'm not 

something cooking 



furious_gamer said:


> Intel is good, because it is Intel original processor and motherboard(if they make any in future)....



dont tell me that they are gonna stop .. is it a rumour ???


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> stop posting those..
> they are eye breakingingly disastrously looking humangasauruses...
> 
> 
> ...



Who the hell is Swapnil?




mastercool8695 said:


> every slaughter house should be banned..
> we cant make them, who gave us the right to kill them..??



Being on the top of the food chain, I see food in those organisms that are below me.

Besides some of my Brahmin (no reference to Fallout series) friends consume beef as well.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

^^ Swapnil26sps 


and who said that you are at the top of the food chain..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2013)

We can keep this page for emergence purpose; in case the offtopic thread gets close down


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Being on the top of the food chain, I see food in those organisms that are below me.
> 
> Besides *some of my Brahmin (no reference to Fallout series) friends consume beef as well*.



I'm a Brahmin & i too Consume Pork & Beef.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ Swapnil26sps
> 
> 
> and who said that you are at the top of the food chain..



Whoops, didn't read the whole thread, sorry. I thought you were referring to someone by their real name.

Secondly, Human beings are on the top of the food chain. Did you not learn this in science class? (Food Pyramid actually, but I like calling it chain)


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

i'm not talking about who is a brahmin and eats pork and beef..
i'm just saying my belief, personally i think that knowingly eating non veg does decrease one's self esteem.
i'm not taking this to anyone particularly, just expressing my thought..

Someone may give those good thought.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i'm not talking about who is a brahmin and eats pork and beef..
> i'm just saying my belief, personally i think that knowingly eating non veg does decrease one's self esteem.
> i'm not taking this to anyone particularly, just expressing my thought..
> 
> Someone may give those good thought.



Stupid thought if you ask me. Plants do have life and we kill them so we can eat. So IMO, it doesn't matter, cause both are same. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

Wtf... beef is tasty ...OMG dont ban beef...


----------



## Nipun (May 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-T3aDtJnuc7U/T7xWr6fostI/AAAAAAAAADk/16FIfTgK2hk/y-u-no.png
> *Y U NO FIGHT?!!*



*Dhishum Dhishum*


----------



## Shah (May 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Stupid thought if you ask me. Plants do have life and we kill them so we can eat. So IMO, it doesn't matter, cause both are same.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



+10000 to this.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i think that knowingly eating non veg does *decrease one's self esteem.*
> i'm not taking this to anyone particularly, just expressing my thought..
> 
> Someone may give those good thought.



How?

My religion forbids us from consuming pork, but many of us consume it anyway. No harm done.

Also, this :



furious_gamer said:


> Stupid thought if you ask me. Plants do have life and we kill them so we can eat. So IMO, it doesn't matter, cause both are same.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2013)

^^ What about my comment?


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ What about my comment?



Nothing, just refering to it.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

Plants dont resist if we try to kill them


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Plants dont resist if we try to kill them



So they are not protesting. If it resist, it is crime. Man, society is screwed up badly.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

and about being on the top of the food chain, one should think of protecting the species on the lower fringes..

and don't forget, even if the crows get extinct, we should be in trouble..


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

if we ban cow slaughter then there are lot of other beings we eat. What about them? Ban them too?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

we can grow new plants..
but we cant give birth to cows..
do you ??

just cant stop laughing that a man giving birth to a cow  



Swapnil26sps said:


> if we ban cow slaughter then there are lot of other beings we eat. What about them? Ban them too?



yes, if somebody asks me, i'll sure ban it..


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> and about being on the top of the food chain, one should think of protecting the species on the lower fringes..
> 
> and don't forget, even if the crows get extinct, we should be in trouble..



goats also give us milk


----------



## Nipun (May 2, 2013)

So let's make tigers and lions vegetarian too, because if they it other animals they will go extinct too.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

i was saying crows buddy, not cows..
everybody is dependent in some way or the other on almost every other species in the world..



Nipun said:


> So let's make tigers and lions vegetarian too, because if they it other animals they will go extinct too.






they dont have the knowledge that we have..

better see them as creatures who are made to make us realise that what is happening is wrong..


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

^so till now you were talking about crows?? i thought cow. Sary.
What discussion is this? I mean not related to thread title


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

if we do like lions and tigers, what is the difference between us ??


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> So they are not protesting. If it resist, it is crime. Man, society is screwed up badly.



yup.my parents wont allow beef at home because they think its sacredno problem for chicken


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

man.. somebody started the topic, i just stated my views, if somebody likes them, its good, india is proud of him,, if not,, he may get some knowledge soon..


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

All the domesticated animals enter in man's food chain, in one way or the other.
If we screw the food chain, we will be screwing ourselves.

Nature got everthing in its place, with a check ofcourse..


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> if we do like lions and tigers, what is the difference between us ??



but we cant stop them from killing deers and other herbivores.can we?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

who said that we should stop them ??
just stop yourselves..
let them do whatever the hell they had been..


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> yup.my parents wont allow beef at home because they think its sacredno problem for chicken



Chicken is sacred too, coz lord muruga is having a flag printed with the image of chicken.
So, don't eat it too.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> let them do whatever the hell they had been..



thats not right.they are also killing for food.we are also doing the same...


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

to stop eating a thing just because it is sacred is not a great psychology, i think..
tulsi the plant is a very very sacred plant, it is regularly used for patients across India as a relief for fever

i'm out for some time...
i'm hungry..
will join after some time..
dont worry..
just going to eat some sabji poori..
hehehe


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> who said that we should stop them ??
> just stop yourselves..
> let them do whatever the hell they had been..



i agree with all your points. non-vegetarians always try to defend their crime of beheading a chicken or brutally killing some other animal by saying that omg , plants have life too and sh!t.... people should learn that you can get more protein by plants only...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> if we do like lions and tigers, what is the difference between us ??


We got clothes and we are the most dangerous animal.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i agree with all your points. non-vegetarians always try to defend their crime of beheading a chicken or brutally killing some other animal by saying that omg , plants have life too and sh!t.... people should learn that you can get more protein by plants only...



which plant has protein?


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

I didn't have sabji poori in last 4 months.
mastercool8695:Why did you mention it now? I can't go home too.


----------



## Shah (May 2, 2013)

Nipun said:


> So let's make tigers and lions vegetarian too, because if they *it* other animals they will go extinct too.



At last, The Grammar Nazi himself made a mistake. It should be "eat".


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

I heard if you want to get protien then eat eggs, have milk. non veg too like fish


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I heard if you want to get protien then eat eggs, have milk. non veg too like fish



yes.I dont know any plant which has proteins as much as in meat.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 2, 2013)

Shah said:


> At last, The Grammar Nazi himself made a mistake. It should be "eat".





Spoiler



*www.dotallyrad.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/1912-so-much-win_inline.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I didn't have sabji poori in last 4 months.
> mastercool8695:Why did you mention it now? I can't go home too.



not homemade sabji poori yaar..
from a shop, anyways changed my idea, got some samosas instead..

you in hostel ??

nipun's a grammar nazi??



Swapnil26sps said:


> I heard if you want to get protien then eat eggs, have milk. non veg too like fish



i think milk should not be considered as purely non-vegetarian .
though we cannot make it, we can help the cows and their friends make it by giving them proper nutrition..



Nanducob said:


> yes.I dont know any plant which has proteins as much as in meat.



do pure vegetarians die of protein deficiency..
if yes, name a few you know..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2013)

^^ You eat potatoes, which again had healthy contact with worms from soil. So you a non-veg too



Spoiler



Srsly guys, it is never ending topic and change it please.....


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> which plant has protein?



soyachunks are a good source of protein... though not a plant ... but why wud u ignore such good stuff n go wid mercilessly killing, its not that vegans cant live or have disability .... if same brutality happens wid humans then u go blah blah



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ You eat potatoes, which again had healthy contact with worms from soil. So you a non-veg too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha..see thats d attitude , trying hard to justify beheadings , brutal torture ...

in kfc they torture chickens ... can c some youtube vids ..



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ You eat potatoes, which again had healthy contact with worms from soil. So you a non-veg too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha..see thats d attitude , trying hard to justify beheadings , brutal torture ...

in kfc they torture chickens ... can c some youtube vids ..


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> soyachunks are a good source of protein... though not a plant ... but why wud u ignore such good stuff n go wid mercilessly killing, its not that vegans cant live or have disability .... if same brutality happens wid humans then u go blah blah



exactly..



------
@ Furious_gamer : buddy..
ever heard about washing food before you cook it ??
heheheheh
seriously..
you dont even clean the food.. and if there is a worm in your food, do you eat it ???


and buy underground veggeies only after inspecting them if they are intact..


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

@mastercool8695: yeah in hostel, its compulsory. and i don't remember when i had samosaa. not healthy in local shops


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

dont regret buddy..
life in hostel is awesome.. hope i get into some engg college this year or will have to wait till next year..
you in engg ?? which stream??

and i dont think about healthy crap all the time..
sometimes it is better to ditch that crap..
otherwise, truly speaking, they are NOT healthy in anyway but sometimes its like "chalta hai yaar kabhi kabhi"


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> do pure vegetarians die of protein deficiency..
> if yes, name a few you know..


ok.no one ever died of eating meat,also

you drink cow's milk.right?how do you justify it,coz youre also looting the cow for milk as we loot them for meat..huh


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i think milk should not be considered as purely non-vegetarian .
> though we cannot make it, we can help the cows and their friends make it by giving them proper nutrition..



It's not. Technically, Cow's raw milk hosts various bacterias. So, if you drink raw milk you're eating those microbes unknowingly thereby killing them (if your immune system is strong enough!).. Don't say that you will heat and drink..


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> not homemade sabji poori yaar..
> from a shop, anyways changed my idea, got some *samosas* instead..



buddy i wud kindly advise u to stop eating these oily samosas, etc...
they are never good for ur health...nd this is a time of typhoid n alll...


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> buddy i wud kindly advise u to stop eating these oily samosas, etc...
> they are never good for ur health...nd this is a time of typhoid n alll...





Spoiler



bhai abhi khane de please.. phir do hafta tak nai khayega pakka..


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ok.no one ever died of eating meat,also
> 
> you drink cow's milk.right?how do you justify it,coz youre also looting the cow for milk as we loot them for meat..huh



we drink cows milk but we dont forget to feed her also... we dont behead cows mercilessly with all the blood lying over .... 
no one died of eating meat? what is swine flu, bird flu?



mastercool8695 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bhai abhi khane de please..



i knw hw it feels coz im a fanatic of these things myself..... its very difficult resisting the smell nd d place frm where i come , there's a new chaat shop every year.... but buddy.... take d advise otherwise ul pay later n regret.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> soyachunks are a good source of protein... though not a plant ... but why wud u ignore such good stuff n go wid mercilessly killing, its not that vegans cant live or have disability .... if same brutality happens wid humans then u go blah blah



thats it.you failed to mention a single plant in whole earth which has enough proteins in it.time to eat meat.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ok.no one ever died of eating meat,also
> 
> you drink cow's milk.right?how do you justify it,coz youre also looting the cow for milk as we loot them for meat..huh



how can you say "no one died" ?? you ate the live cow ???


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

@mastercool8695:indeed, awesome life. Doing MCA. You are correct, kabhi kabhi chalta hai.
and i didn't know they torture chickens. Hmmm, I like KFC food.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> we drink cows milk but we dont forget to feed her also... we dont behead cows mercilessly with all the blood lying over ....
> no one died of eating meat? what is swine flu, bird flu?
> 
> 
> ...


yup.. i eat these things under limit..
 anything, even "amrit" above limit can be dangerous..
and i take that advice seriously..


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> thats it.you failed to mention a single plant in whole earth which has enough proteins in it.time to eat meat.



u are being stubborn now, i just gave u a life-saving alternative but instead u go for murder.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> how can you say "no one died" ?? you ate the live cow ???



yes i ate cow but after frying it..im still alive


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> yup.. i eat these things under limit..
> anything, even "amrit" above limit can be dangerous..
> and i take that advice seriously..


for infectious diseases, there's nothing 'under limit' , only one bite of a contaminated food ,drink can make u infected wid diarrhoea,typhoid ...


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> u are being stubborn now, i just gave u a life-saving alternative but instead u go for murder.



what alternative?you veg people are the weakest on earth


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

if slaughter has to stop then it should be of all animals. What about fish? in south india, fish is cooked almost every week. fish is good source of nutrients, you can't just ignore it.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> yes i ate cow but after frying it..im still alive



@mastercool8695: he meant that nobody dies of eating meat (not the thing he's eating which is ofcourse murdered) ... 
ur still alive coz u had d tools to kill the cow and she cudnt fight back


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> yes i ate cow but after frying it..im still alive



thats the difference..
i know you cannot see the mile long gap but just try to see from the cow's point of view..
the cow's dead..
it doesnot matter whether you are living or not..


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> what alternative?you veg people are the weakest on earth


now this is open degradation of life... vegans respect other animals' lives and you just tried to suppress that respect by calling every vegan as weak..



Swapnil26sps said:


> if slaughter has to stop then it should be of all animals. What about fish? in south india, fish is cooked almost every week. fish is good source of nutrients, you can't just ignore it.



ofcourse... i know people who have lived without fish and are still alive and healthy...


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> what alternative?you veg people are the weakest on earth


now this is too much. On what basis you are saying veg people are weakest?
@mastercool8695: How you know _amrit_ above limit can be dangerous?


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> what alternative?you veg people are the weakest on earth



btw JOHN ABRAHAM is a vegan


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2013)

life is short.. eat what you like.. except others head.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

Okay if want to stop killing animals,first,go to the forest,stop all the lions,tigers etc from killing deers and all.As long as we(human beings)are at the top of the food chain,we will kill and eat em all..


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Okay if want to stop killing animals,first,go to the forest,stop all the lions,tigers etc from killing deers and all.As long as we(human beings)are at the top of the food chain,we will kill and eat em all..


Animals cannot grow food.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> btw JOHN ABRAHAM is a vegan



he may be,but the steroids and stuffs he did to increase his muscles is not going to help him when hes old.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> btw JOHN ABRAHAM is a vegan



Pamela anderson is also vegan. So what?


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> life is short.. eat what you like.. except others head.


N*p*n????


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Pamela anderson is also vegan. So what?



he said all vegans are weak so i gave him a counter example , thats it.


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Animals cannot grow food.



what about deers? Are they  eating the plants they have grown?


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> he may be,but the steroids and stuffs he did to increase his muscles is not going to help him when hes old.


how wud u knw... let him be old 



Nanducob said:


> Okay if want to stop killing animals,first,go to the forest,stop all the lions,tigers etc from killing deers and all.As long as we(human beings)are at the top of the food chain,we will kill and eat em all..



you are hellbent of finding excuses to eat meat... may be thats a nature's rule that lions,tigers eat other animals... but if u look at humans.. do all humans eat meat? no, so there's alternative to murder, brutality,torture...its ur choice


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2013)

daara singh was practically a vegetarian(except for some occasional non-veg).his diet was ghee,milk,dry fruits etc.veg or non-veg a determined person can build strength though i agree that it is simpler for non-veg people.


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

yeah. I am having ghee, milk from childhood. But still i am lean. Now for past few months i a non-veg and trying to gain weight.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> yeah. I am having ghee, milk from childhood. But still i am lean. Now for past few months i a non-veg and trying to gain weight.



try to eat the right combination... i was also lean from childhood till 24 years then i increased my diet(veg) and now im 80 kgs


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

I mean why live in such a narrow world?why restrict to veg only when you can get so many various tastes with non veg food.Life is all about experiencing diff stuffs and YOLO, man, and i wont want to regret in my deathbed about not experiencing something when i had a chance to do it


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> now this is too much. On what basis you are saying veg people are weakest?
> @mastercool8695: How you know _amrit_ above limit can be dangerous?



atleast for others..


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> I mean why live in such a narrow world?why restrict to veg only when you can get so many various tastes with non veg food.Life is all about experiencing diff stuffs and YOLO, man, and i wont want to regret in my deathbed about not experiencing something when i had a chance to do it



hahahahah... come on man... 
somebody will say i wanted to experience the mutilating of a living being... thats just horrendous... how cud u enjoy brtuality, torture, beheadings man???


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> I mean why live in such a narrow world?why restrict to veg only when you can get so many various tastes with non veg food.Life is all about experiencing diff stuffs and YOLO, man, and i wont want to regret in my deathbed about not experiencing something when i had a chance to do it



go eat a lion if you can..


you are at the top of the food chain..
so lions can never be dangerous to humans , right ??

then explain me the term "adamkhor sher" 
man..
being at the top of the food chain is one thing, and to protect the animals, atleast to stop eating nonveg is another. 
even if you think that really, we are at the top of the food chain, we are not supposed to kill cows and eat them..



theterminator said:


> hahahahah... come on man...
> somebody will say i wanted to experience the mutilating of a living being... thats just horrendous... how cud u enjoy brtuality, torture, beheadings man???



let him do that..
the way he's talking , I think He's incorrigible..

@ nanducob : buddy this thread doesn't contain anything that your parents cant see ??
 or does it ??



Swapnil26sps said:


> yeah. I am having ghee, milk from childhood. But still i am lean. Now for past few months i a non-veg and trying to gain weight.



eating doesn't make you healthy..
eat "healthier"

your conception of gaining weight is completely wrong..
i'm a pure veg.
still in 12th and not below 80.. hahaha
trying to kill that tummy since two years..
my friend, he's also pure veg. and also >80

i have seen muslims greater than my age, but still leaner than many in my class..


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> go eat a lion if you can..
> 
> 
> you are at the top of the food chain..
> ...


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

see???


i'm still on..
where have the cow eaters gone ??

gamer's here


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> see???
> 
> 
> i'm still on..
> ...


im here.you you two vegans,mastercool and terminator,you two go eat grass if you want to save the animals.i will kill animals,torture it up to death and i will take out the guts while it cries for mercy,i will put my knife in its head and stab it by the neck blood flows like tap water i drink its blood,while it,i incise it by the stomach pull out its large intestine and kidney and all the organs while it cries i  cut its tail and throws it into dust bin.behead it with my blunt knife while it agonises in pain and it prays to kill it with a sharp knife when i pull the head it doesnt come out,so i break the cervical bones,i see the spinal cord,cuts it,throws the head in dustbin,while it moves in a circular shape,i  just skin it and clean it with salt water while it want to cry but it has no head.i then fry the whole body in hot oil and devour it


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> im here.you you two vegans,mastercool and terminator,you two go eat grass if you want to save the animals.i will kill animals,torture it up to death and i will take out the guts while it cries for mercy,i will put my knife in its head and stab it by the neck blood flows like tap water i drink its blood,while it,i incise it by the stomach pull out its large intestine and kidney and all the organs while it cries i  cut its tail and throws it into dust bin.behead it with my blunt knife while it agonises in pain and it prays to kill it with a sharp knife when i pull the head it doesnt come out,so i break the cervical bones,i see the spinal cord,cuts it,throws the head in dustbin,while it moves in a circular shape,i  just skin it and clean it with salt water while it want to cry but it has no head.i then fry the whole body in hot oil and devour it



I was just about to give you a full-blooded reply but good for you , I found this below your lines:

*I Get High,Sometimes ^_^*


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> im here.you you two vegans,mastercool and terminator,you two go eat grass if you want to save the animals.i will kill animals,torture it up to death and i will take out the guts while it cries for mercy,i will put my knife in its head and stab it by the neck blood flows like tap water i drink its blood,while it,i incise it by the stomach pull out its large intestine and kidney and all the organs while it cries i  cut its tail and throws it into dust bin.behead it with my blunt knife while it agonises in pain and it prays to kill it with a sharp knife when i pull the head it doesnt come out,so i break the cervical bones,i see the spinal cord,cuts it,throws the head in dustbin,while it moves in a circular shape,i  just skin it and clean it with salt water while it want to cry but it has no head.i then fry the whole body in hot oil and devour it



wtf did i just read ?


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I was just about to give you a full-blooded reply but good for you , I found this below your lines:
> 
> *I Get High,Sometimes ^_^*



hahaha ..Sorry,but i love torturing and killing animals and eating meat because i like it very much and i do it alot.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Faun said:


> wtf did i just read ?



nothing much, u just wasted couple of minutes of life and that he's high


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2013)

Lol... fight over:/


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> he said all vegans are weak so i gave him a counter example , thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/176133035396886160_EVDUoQwN_b.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

@Nanducob: looks like you are high all the time


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> hahaha ..Sorry,but i love torturing and killing animals and eating meat because i like it very much and i do it alot.



srsly ??? some one put him into jail for tat.........


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2013)

One of my friend said he tortured animals in his childhood along with his local-guys-team.
- Like mixing milk (small amount) with lot of hotwater, and giving it to a cat.
- Like threading the dragonfly on its back with a small stone.

As of now, i remember these only.


----------



## rohit32407 (May 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> hahaha ..Sorry,but* i love torturing and killing animals* and eating meat because i like it very much and i do it alot.


Seriously man. Think before you write. That is a completely outrageous statement.



Nanducob said:


> im here.you you two vegans,mastercool and terminator,you two go eat grass if you want to save the animals.i will kill animals,torture it up to death and i will take out the guts while it cries for mercy,i will put my knife in its head and stab it by the neck blood flows like tap water i drink its blood,while it,i incise it by the stomach pull out its large intestine and kidney and all the organs while it cries i  cut its tail and throws it into dust bin.behead it with my blunt knife while it agonises in pain and it prays to kill it with a sharp knife when i pull the head it doesnt come out,so i break the cervical bones,i see the spinal cord,cuts it,throws the head in dustbin,while it moves in a circular shape,i  just skin it and clean it with salt water while it want to cry but it has no head.i then fry the whole body in hot oil and devour it



You should get some help, seriously.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> Seriously man. Think before you write. That is a completely outrageous statement.
> 
> 
> 
> You need some help man.


well i wanted to say inhuman but outrageous will do...


----------



## Nanducob (May 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly ??? some one put him into jail for tat.........



donot jailed me....
last chance....
donot jailed me....
last chance....


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2013)

@Nanducob: why fighting at morning 7.30. 
Jailed


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> One of my friend said he tortured animals in his childhood along with his local-guys-team.
> - Like mixing milk (small amount) with lot of hotwater, and giving it to a cat.
> - Like threading the dragonfly on its back with a small stone.
> 
> As of now, i remember these only.



i know such guys... in my childhood i saw a guy taking a hand full of big black ants into a bowl and putting it on the gas stove in full flame.. these are perverts


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2013)

^ Perverts? They're Sadists..


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

That escalated quickly...damn! I think we need another topic to fight upon. Discussing gore is making this thread a real snuff film. 

All I can say is vegans have no right to judge non-vegans since they have never consumed meat. Also, eating vegatables also requires you to kill plants.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i know such guys... in my childhood i saw a guy taking a hand full of big black ants into a bowl and putting it on the gas stove in full flame.. these are perverts



i think i have done something wrong here ... Nanducob might try that if not already... 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That escalated quickly...damn! I think we need another topic to fight upon. Discussing gore is making this thread a real snuff film.
> 
> *All I can say is vegans have no right to judge non-vegans since they have never consumed meat*. Also, eating vegatables also requires you to kill plants.



its like saying judges have no right to judge on a murderer since they themselves haven't committed any murder yet


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

^^ Killing plants = vegans

Killing animals = murderers? 

I do understand your point, but don't you think we all commit fair share of crime, where one beats another?

I am not killing my own species and from olden days, food chain functions this way. Even if you are vegan now, you are originated from meat-eater from generations ago. So stop your moral police act and accept the Food Chain paradigm.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Killing plants = vegans
> 
> Killing animals = murderers?
> 
> ...



I myself grow plants. You are justifying beheadings, torturing, ripping off live organs , spilling blood all over, etc.... 
yes, man originated from meat eater but now we have evolved so many the alternatives to living without killing.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Killing plants = vegans
> 
> Killing animals = murderers?
> 
> ...



^^This...



theterminator said:


> I myself grow plants. You are justifying beheadings, torturing, ripping off live organs , spilling blood all over, etc....
> yes, man originated from meat eater but now we have evolved so many the alternatives to living without killing.



10000 years is not a huge leap in evolution. We are still pretty primitive. Take the territorial instinct of establishing countries or the primal instinct of rapists.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

I have killed many mosquitoes, bugs, spiders, ants, centipedes(atleast one every two months). so I am a murderer. but I haven't killed any goat, chicken, fish, crab or shrimps. those were already dead when it come to my plate. BTW.. I also like goat brain (bheja fry)


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I have killed many mosquitoes, bugs, spiders, ants, centipedes(atleast one every two months). so I am a murderer. but I haven't killed any goat, chicken, fish, crab or shrimps. those were already dead when it come to my plate. BTW.. I also like goat brain (bheja fry)



Lol. Me too Added beef & Pork into it.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^^This...
> 
> 
> 
> 10000 years is not a huge leap in evolution. We are still pretty primitive. Take the territorial instinct of establishing countries or the primal instinct of rapists.



ur just making excuses, i said we have millions consuming no meat everyday and still living a healthy life...



RCuber said:


> I have killed many mosquitoes, bugs, spiders, ants, centipedes(atleast one every two months). so I am a murderer. but I haven't killed any goat, chicken, fish, crab or shrimps. those were already dead when it come to my plate. BTW.. I also like goat brain (bheja fry)



you will continue eating meat then ur supporting those atrocities indirectly


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I myself grow plants. You are justifying beheadings, torturing, ripping off live organs , spilling blood all over, etc....
> yes, man originated from meat eater but now we have evolved so many the alternatives to living without killing.



So you grew plants and kill them, makes you a saint. Where i do the same, labelled as murderer. You keep emphasizing blood, organs so people will go WTF!!. But in reality, we all do(Killing insects!!).

Also, since ripping plants is painless and involves no blood, you become good guy for earth? Now i can say WTF!!!


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ur just making excuses, i said we have millions consuming no meat everyday and still living a healthy life...



Well, good for them.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> So you grew plants and kill them, makes you a saint. Where i do the same, labelled as murderer. You keep emphasizing blood, organs so people will go WTF!!. But in reality, we all do(Killing insects!!).
> 
> Also, since ripping plants is painless and involves no blood, you become good guy for earth? Now i can say WTF!!!



WTF 

i think "sarabjit singh dead" thread shud be transferred here  ... fight is going on  instead of hounding pakistan..we're hounding ourselves


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

^^ Just simply putting facepalm smiley is not going to prove your point.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Just simply putting facepalm smiley is not going to prove your point.



i dont need to prove it to you. haven't u felt anything when a chicken's head was chopped off, his feathers removed mercilessly, pig's tied up and killed in cold blood? 
i dont see that thing in plants ..


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> you will continue eating meat then ur supporting those atrocities indirectly



Yea, if you are taking that way, so be it .. being vegetarian or non-vegetarian is by choice. I am a bad guy.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i dont need to prove it to you



This needs 

Ok, Fight is over as theterminator surrenders. Next topic please..


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

The sensibility is like this I guess: 

I am guessing that your family is vegetarian and the taboo of meat has been indoctrinated into you since childhood. When you see a crop of say, wheat, you see food. Because that is what it's purpose is and that's what you have known since childhood. However, you do not think that the Wheat is perhaps a wild plant that man somehow managed to turn into food. That was perhaps not its purpose but man gave it that purpose and systematically slaughters a field full of crops for human consumption. Same with livestock, man gave it the purpose as food and systematically grows and slaughters them for consumption. Only because its taboo in your point of view doesn't mean that its any different than consuming vegetables. A carrot a root, a pea is a seed, these die when you rip them from the ground and chop and boil and fry them. However, you take these facts for granted since you do not see it that way. If you see things from our perspective, you would perhaps see different.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> This needs
> 
> Ok, Fight is over as theterminator surrenders. Next topic please..







DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The sensibility is like this I guess:
> 
> I am guessing that your family is vegetarian and the taboo of meat has been indoctrinated into you since childhood. When you see a crop of say, wheat, you see food. Because that is what it's purpose is and that's what you have known since childhood. However, you do not think that the Wheat is perhaps a wild plant that man somehow managed to turn into food. That was perhaps not its purpose but man gave it that purpose and systematically slaughters a field full of crops for human consumption. Same with livestock, man gave it the purpose as food and systematically grows and slaughters them for consumption. Only because its taboo in your point of view doesn't mean that its any different than consuming vegetables. A carrot a root, a pea is a seed, these die when you rip them from the ground and chop and boil and fry them. However, you take these facts for granted since you do not see it that way. If you see things from our perspective, you would perhaps see different.



why are there so many advocates for vegans?


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> why are there so many advocates for vegans?



Its a choice.



theterminator said:


> i dont need to prove it to you. haven't u felt anything when a chicken's head was chopped off, his feathers removed mercilessly, pig's tied up and killed in cold blood?
> i dont see that thing in plants ..



This reminds me of a funny thing that happened during my childhood. It was my birthday I think and there was a dinner party. Now my dad brought a live fowl home to cut because that way the meat would be as fresh as possible. Now the guy my dad brought along to chop the fowl was not very experienced, as soon as he chopped the head off, the fowl slipped from his grasp and was running around in the compound, headless and spouting blood, and everyone was running after it to catch it. My dog ran after it too and I grabbed my dog so that he didn't get to it first.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

being vegetarian has always been a good practice cannot say such about non vegetarian
the street full of kasai's at my place smells very dirty and shop keepers showcase head/body of goats as some proud souvenir ... u ppl dont have mercy ... 
with plants its a different thing man, dont knw why u all cant see the difference between the two


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

^^ get used to the world we live in.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

^^ Plants = no blood
    Animals = blood

So that difference alone makes non-vegans a bad guy? You must be kidding. As @desmond pointed out, you are not seeing the point where plants also have life, and slaughtering them become harmless and non-violent practice, so you feel good about yourself?

Just admit it, we both are doing wrong.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> being vegetarian has always been a good practice cannot say such about non vegetarian
> the street full of kasai's at my place smells very dirty and shop keepers showcase head/body of goats as some proud souvenir ... u ppl dont have mercy ...
> with plants its a different thing man, dont knw why u all cant see the difference between the two



Its not like non-vegetarians eat meat everyday. In my family we prepare chicken/mutton/fish 2-3 times a month.

As for smell, paper mills and sugar factories emit worse smells. 

As for mercy, Cannibals, murderers, rapists, People who don't help accident victims, their own fellow human beings, and pass by without helping don't have mercy.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Plants = no blood
> Animals = blood
> 
> So that difference alone makes non-vegans a bad guy? You must be kidding. As @desmond pointed out, you are not seeing the point where plants also have life, and slaughtering them become harmless and non-violent practice, so you feel good about yourself?
> ...



ur doing double wrong then... coz ul not b eating meat everyday everytime



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its not like non-vegetarians eat meat everyday. In my family we prepare chicken/mutton/fish 2-3 times a month.
> 
> As for smell, paper mills and sugar factories emit worse smells.
> 
> As for mercy, Cannibals, murderers, rapists, People who don't help accident victims, their own fellow human beings, and pass by without helping don't have mercy.


yeah ..now the whole human being is a problem


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ur doing double wrong then... *coz ul not b eating meat everyday everytime*



 What does that mean?


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

guys.. accept you defeat.. you are all murderers and bad people. 

From now on I will try to do this. 

Plant fruit trees. 
wait till the fruit grows and only after the fruit falls on the ground will I eat it. I will not harm the plant by plucking the fruit when its still on the tree..

@d3p: where did you say that Biryani place is ?


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2013)

Discovery Reveals How Plants Cry for Help When an Attack is Imminent : Science/Tech : Medical Daily

So, if you attack plants for fruits or killing them for leaves - you're committing a murder just as when animal/bird is killed.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> What does that mean?



meaning ul be also eating vegetables so ur committing double wrong... killing plants as well as animals


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> guys.. accept you defeat.. you are all murderers and bad people.
> 
> From now on I will try to do this.
> 
> ...



Place is  "Meghna Biriyani, near JNC 80ft Road Koramangala."


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> Place is  "Meghna Biriyani, near JNC 80ft Road Koramangala."



I hope they serve chicken which has fallen off the tree.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Discovery Reveals How Plants Cry for Help When an Attack is Imminent : Science/Tech : Medical Daily
> 
> So, if you attack plants for fruits or killing them for leaves - you're committing a murder just as when animal/bird is killed.





theterminator said:


> meaning ul be also eating vegetables so ur committing double wrong... killing plants as well as animals



Read the link in above quote. So killing plant is wrong, chicken is double wrong?


----------



## Nanducob (May 3, 2013)

Nobody in our world is pure vegan since vegans also consume milk/ghee/curd etc which is not veg since it is produced by animals.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Read the link in above quote. So killing plant is wrong, chicken is double wrong?



according to u , vegetarians commit wrong by eating vegetables.. but non vegetarians eat vegetables and meat both so they commit double wrong



Nanducob said:


> Nobody in our world is pure vegan since vegans also consume milk/ghee/curd etc which is not veg since it is produced by animals.



says the guy who's high ^_^


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Nobody in our world is pure vegan since vegans also consume milk/ghee/curd etc which is not veg since it is produced by animals.



First time, i agree with Nanducob. thetherminator, please answer this...


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

Vegans don't consume dairy products, they drink soy milk or alternates. please go through wiki about Vegans. Vegetarians != Vegans. 

EDIT: and no.. I didn't go through wiki just now.. I knew this for many years. you can also check Jain Food.


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I hope they serve chicken which has fallen off the tree.



They serve chicken which is more of halal cut & tendered into small pieces.

How many of us have really dissected a Frog ??? That ain't part of Food Chain ?? That's called Cold Blooded Murder.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> First time, i agree with Nanducob. thetherminator, please answer this...


go back few pages , i think its answered there...

they say most vegetarians live in india ... not in tdf i guess


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

Well, some of my Brahmin friends consume pork and beef along with chicken and mutton. So, not everyone is what they seem, there are many more in India like them.

If you don't want to consume meat, good for you, no one is forcing you to consume, but why dissing those who do?


----------



## Nanducob (May 3, 2013)

Where is mastercool?


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2013)

Whole world is eating more non-veg then us and promoting vegetarian food...and we Indians who are the biggest vegetarian society eat lot less non-veg and justifying it  funny world out there.

BTW I am also non vegetarian...but i cant bear to see any animal killed for food ..I support fish instead


----------



## vickybat (May 3, 2013)

^^ You follow a pescatarian diet??


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> *Whole world is eating more non-veg then us and promoting vegetarian food...and we Indians who are the biggest vegetarian society eat lot less non-veg and justifying it  funny world out there.
> 
> *BTW I am also non vegetarian...but i cant bear to see any animal killed for food ..I support fish instead



Well said.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, some of my Brahmin friends consume pork and beef along with chicken and mutton. So, not everyone is what they seem, there are many more in India like them.
> 
> If you don't want to consume meat, good for you, no one is forcing you to consume, but why dissing those who do?


Ohh!! Ask them whether they follow brahmanical traits , I am sure they don't... they are disgusting to be called as brahmins... I think they don't even know the meaning of Brahmin...

Its the fight thread so we gotta fight somehow ... thought it was a good topic to fight on ....


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Ohh!! Ask them whether they follow brahmanical traits , I am sure they don't... they are disgusting to be called as brahmins... I think they don't even know the meaning of Brahmin...
> 
> Its the fight thread so we gotta fight somehow ... thought it was a good topic to fight on ....



I applaud them that they are going above the outdated caste system. The right step in abolishing it once and for all. When the caste system goes, the reservation system goes too.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I applaud them that they are going above the outdated caste system. The right step in abolishing it once and for all. When the caste system goes, the reservation system goes too.



buddy, its not something that can go like that ... more than 90% of population is enmeshed in caste system. you just cannot make it vanish... ... and i didn't talk about caste in any sense ... and brahmins are not casteist , u shud talk sensibly..


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> buddy, its not something that can go like that ... more than 90% of population is enmeshed in caste system. you just cannot make it vanish... ... and i didn't talk about caste in any sense ... and brahmins are not casteist , u shud talk sensibly..



same thing.. "you cannot make it vanish" non-veg food


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

^^ Now from vegans it turns out to be caste system.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> same thing.. "you cannot make it vanish" non-veg food



m not vanishing.. its up to u.. im presenting my opinion n trying to suppress urs  ... beef is i think banned in india (correct me)... mcdonalds had to face some real problem when it started out in india coz of that..
i once went to meerut n i saw pork in huge amounts all over the street ... before tht i used to think non-veg is prevalent predominantly among muslims but boy in meerut hindus eat more meat than muslims ...though they were mostly of sardars n punjabis (amritsar is heaven for chicken + daaru )


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> m not vanishing.. its up to u.. im presenting my opinion n trying to suppress urs  ... beef is i think banned in india (correct me)... mcdonalds had to face some real problem when it started out in india coz of that..



you cannot suppress mine.. cause its my choice, I don't care about anyone else. as I told you.. I am a bad person.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> you cannot suppress mine.. cause its my choice, I don't care about anyone else. as I told you.. I am a bad person.



*the cake is a lie* .... m a bit curious , what does that mean???


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

why don't you just Google it.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> why don't you just Google it.



ya, you're a bad person  ... shudn't have asked u


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> *the cake is a lie* .... m a bit curious , what does that mean???



Play Portal and you'll know.



theterminator said:


> buddy, its not something that can go like that ... more than 90% of population is enmeshed in caste system. you just cannot make it vanish... ... and i didn't talk about caste in any sense ... and brahmins are not casteist , u shud talk sensibly..



Regardless, a step in the right direction.


----------



## Nanducob (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> *the cake is a lie* .... m a bit curious , what does that mean???


i think he wants to know if that cake is veg or nonveg


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i think he wants to know if that cake is veg or nonveg


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Play Portal and you'll know.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, a step in the right direction.



regardless? ..n wht abt brahmins being casteist?



Nanducob said:


> i think he wants to know if that cake is veg or nonveg



i wanted to know what that means , thats it... no because or whatever... ur high man ^_^


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> regardless? ..n wht abt brahmins being casteist?



I know some Brahmins in my hometown who still brickbat others behind their backs about their lower castes. I cannot imagine what they think about people of other religions.



theterminator said:


> i wanted to know what that means , thats it... no because or whatever... ur high man ^_^



Dude, he is trolling you.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I know some Brahmins in my hometown who still brickbat others behind their backs about their lower castes. I cannot imagine what they think about people of other religions.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, he is trolling you.



i knw many lower caste people who cry about getting reservation even though they are in a much better financial position... on the othr hand , many upper caste (also brahmins) are living in difficult financial situation .... reservation shud b given on d basis of annual income


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

seem that we have run out of topics.. just changing topics..


----------



## Flash (May 3, 2013)

Ok. New topic..

To whom should, India fight with
1. China 
2. Pakistan

FIGHT!!!


----------



## rst (May 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Ok. New topic..
> 
> To whom should, India fight with
> 1. China
> ...



both of them


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Ok. New topic..
> 
> To whom should, India fight with
> 1. China
> ...



I'll fight you  , decide the type of match


----------



## Nanducob (May 3, 2013)

When choosing topics try to find one which will have enough supporters for both sides!



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, he is trolling you.


Let him improve his trolling skillz.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Ok. New topic..
> 
> To whom should, India fight with
> 1. China
> ...



Instead of fighting for petty political reasons, India should concentrate on something more fruitful like Space exploration.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> When choosing topics try to find one which will have enough supporters for both sides!



ok. i didn't thought about that... now will try to find topic which have supporters for you too :eeksign:


----------



## sumonpathak (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> i'll fight you  , decide the type of match


tlc?


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Instead of fighting for petty political reasons, India should concentrate on something more fruitful like Space exploration.


they should learn from The Hindu... never complaining about china 



sumonpathak said:


> tlc? :-d



m thinking more of a street fight, coz agent smith needs to be taught a lesson for the final time... he's very annoying and replicates himself .... i think there's some relation between him and that chaitanya2106 guy ... he was supporting him to troll , i saw it in offtopic thread


----------



## Nanducob (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ok. i didn't thought about that... now will try to find topic which have supporters for you too :eeksign:



i will hack yer account if you troll me again and i will torture then terminate you like i have terminated those animals..


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i will hack yer account *if you troll me* again and i will torture then terminate you like i have terminated those animals..





DesmondDavid: who's trolling who? 

where did everybody go?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2013)

lol fight thread is heated up op must be pleased........


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol fight thread is heated up op must be pleased........


I created this thread to distract the fight going on in the offtopic thread. I think this thread has served its first purpose.. and yea.. the heat is on.. popcorn is popping even without out microwave.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That escalated quickly...damn! I think we need another topic to fight upon. Discussing gore is making this thread a real snuff film.
> 
> All I can say is vegans have no right to judge non-vegans since they have never consumed meat. Also, eating vegatables also requires you to kill plants.



dont write anything until you read the whole thread..
your question has been solved >2 times buddy..


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I created this thread to detract the fight going on in the offtopic thread. I think this thread has served its first purpose.. and yea.. the heat is on.. popcorn is popping even without out microwave.


pass me some


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Killing plants = vegans
> 
> Killing animals = murderers?
> 
> ...



use the correct word budy.
we evolved..
we developed..
now we should try to be better that them or still you are a mowgli..
anyways, dont take it on heart. just expressing my views



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^^This...
> 
> 
> 
> 10000 years is not a huge leap in evolution. We are still pretty primitive. Take the territorial instinct of establishing countries or the primal instinct of rapists.



when we talk about getting better,
please dont mention those Heartless , Brainless, Nerveless, Mind Dead "PRIMITIVE" in its true sense- people..



furious_gamer said:


> So you grew plants and kill them, makes you a saint. Where *i do the same*, labelled as murderer. You keep emphasizing blood, organs so people will go WTF!!. But in reality, we all do(Killing insects!!).
> 
> Also, since ripping plants is painless and involves no blood, you become good guy for earth? Now i can say WTF!!!




first think , then type..
you can give birth to cows, or any animals,??
awesome, then you can kill them.. but remember you have to first create them..



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Just simply putting facepalm smiley is not going to prove your point.



solved now..
happy..



furious_gamer said:


> First time, i agree with Nanducob. thetherminator, please answer this...



man..
haven't you read the whole thread ??
i'have already answered that..
we can feed the cow and then indirectly help the cow create more milk and thus ghee and curd can be manufactured with that milk..

can you create a cow??
unless you are a animal cloning scientist, you cant..



Nanducob said:


> Where is mastercool?



chinta mat kar..
shopping gaya tha.
 here i am..
kitni fikr hai teko meri..



RCuber said:


> same thing.. "you cannot make it vanish" non-veg food



but you can atleast make a few ones more sensible to humanity, and make them more like "BEING HUMAN" than just "HUMAN BEING"

gone?? everybody ??
hahaha

@ Suhrud_kumar,  theserpent,  rohit32407,  Shah,  Windows,  Nanducob,  sujoyp

write buddy..
write..

write something


----------



## furious_gamer (May 3, 2013)

^^ Dude, i can breed a chicken and kill them. Is it tough?


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> but you can atleast make a few ones more sensible to humanity, and make them more like "BEING HUMAN" than just "HUMAN BEING"



the humanity has tortured me many time.. I was "Being Human", now I just show them the finger


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> dont write anything until you read the whole thread..
> your question has been solved >2 times buddy..



TLDR;

What question and what answer?


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> TLDR;
> 
> What question and what answer?



this one:

"eating vegatables also requires you to kill plants."


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 3, 2013)

^^ exactly..

cobby listening silently..

ohooo..
something cooking.. 

kolkata wins...


----------



## darkv0id (May 4, 2013)

Not sure if anyone is going to read this (*it's kinda off-topic anyway*) but as a fellow lacto-vegetarian, here are my two cents on this debate:

@the terminator, mastercool8695

Let me start off by saying that I'm pretty sure you guys have good intentions; but perhaps you should realize that your posts come across as slightly patronizing. All of us vegan (and pro-vegans) must realize that to get our points across, we should avoid the holier-than-thou attitude and stop demonizing meat consumers; instead realize that these are just lifestyle choices on their part. I disapprove of my friends carnivorous culinary habits, but I know that if I brand them as ruthless parasites, it's not going to help a lot.

Instead  I find that subtly appealing to their conscience is a much better way. Real life example: A friend of mine always used to pester me about my "philosophy" of veganism; considering I'm the only vegetarian in my family. So one day I took her to the nearby _kasai_. Poor girl still curses me for turning her vegan; at the same time she thanks me for showing her what she had merely read about. *This* is why I think the vegan vs non-vegan is just another case of pleasure vs pain. Are you willing to forego a significant amount of culinary pleasure, while taking solace from the fact that you are doing what *you think* is the right thing to do?

"..... what *you think* is the right thing to do?"

The above statement is why you get responses like these:



furious_gamer said:


> Stupid thought if you ask me. Plants do have life and we kill them so we can eat. So IMO, it doesn't matter, cause both are same.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Such arguments are an accurate reflection of what (many) non-vegetarians think about veganism. Veganism is, simply put, the ultimate inconvenient truth for those horrified by it's somewhat rigid requirements. It's human nature to find that *one* loophole to dismiss an otherwise coherent argument. You guys want to consume meat and are fine with it, not a problem with me; as I said earlier, it's your lifestyle choice. However, don't try to equate killing of plants to animal slaughter, because that argument is plain wrong. So here's my personal response to all those who say "But you guys kill plants!!!! Dirty hypocrites!!!"

*In my opinion*, the "killing" of plants and animals is identical from a biological perspective, but vastly different from an ethical viewpoint. It's not so much about the fact that plants and animals are killed, as it is about the *circumstances* in which they are killed. People defending non-vegetarianism by citing plant "slaughter" forget one critical point: *plants do not feel pain*. No, J.C. Bose did not prove otherwise; most (if not all) modern zoologists confirm that his experiments were far from conclusive. So are you comfortable in the knowledge that plate of chicken wings in front of you might have come from an animal who died in pain and terror, as opposed to the side dish of potato fries, whose making caused no such pain?

If and when anesthesia becomes a *norm* rather than the exception for animal slaughter, perhaps I will take a step back and not worry about it so much, at least I will take solace in the fact the poor animals suffered no pain. Until then, however, stuff like this will claw at my conscience, and I sincerely hope it claws at yours too.

/essay

(DISCLAIMER: Apologies @FuriousGamer for specifically quoting you; but this happens to be one of those rare times when I do disagree with you. My post is addressed towards everyone; no hard feelings, k? )


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2013)

Pain and terror? Then what about slaughtering animals after knocking them out? That is a wide spread practice in most countries except ours and a few others. Livestock breeders in the US use a bolt-pistol to knock an animal out before proceeding with slaughter. The animal is out cold and in a no different state than the plants that you talk about.

Edit : One more thing that I had been wondering. If a circumstance were to arrive wherein a vegan were unable to obtain edible vegetation, such as getting lost in a forest with no knowledge of edible plantation, would he turn to non-vegetarian sources of food or starve to death?


----------



## darkv0id (May 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pain and terror? Then what about slaughtering animals after knocking them out? That is a wide spread practice in most countries except ours and a few others. Livestock breeders in the US use a bolt-pistol to knock an animal out before proceeding with slaughter. The animal is out cold and in a no different state than the plants that you talk about.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Edit : One more thing that I had been wondering. If a circumstance were to arrive wherein a vegan were unable to obtain edible vegetation, such as getting lost in a forest with no knowledge of edible plantation, would he turn to non-vegetarian sources of food or starve to death?





darkv0id said:


> So are you comfortable in the knowledge that plate of chicken wings in front of you *might* have come from an animal who died in pain and terror, as opposed to the side dish of potato fries, whose making caused no such pain?



I always knew that the "one loophole" would be found . I said it would be okay if anesthesia becomes the norm, which it clearly isn't the case, not in our country anyway, as you yourself pointed out. 

To do some nitpicking of my own, animal slaughter raises wider questions regarding animal rights. I'm referring to the conditions these animals are exposed to prior to slaughter. I think you'll agree with me that these conditions tend to be abysmal even in developed countries. But of course, who will give a damn about minor stuff like that in our country?

As for the lost-in-a-jungle-starving-to death scenario, hell, I'll turn full non-vegan to _*survive*_. Again, it's only a point in support of vegetarianism that one does not require meat to *survive* in most circumstances, meat-consumption is purely for culinary pleasure.


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2013)

Agreed, quality of meat can be questionable in our country. In the US or other countries, an inspector monitors the health of livestock from time to time. In the UK, livestock are still screened for radiation in the aftermath of the Chernobyl disaster, to this day.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Not sure if anyone is going to read this (*it's kinda off-topic anyway*) but as a fellow lacto-vegetarian, here are my two cents on this debate:
> 
> @the terminator, mastercool8695
> 
> ...



No need to apologize, if you disagree you can quote post by anyone. Now back to topic:

Plants feel no pain How can you justify this? Did plant wrote a mail to you? I strongly disagree with this. Since we can't find the truth whether they suffer pain or not, we cannot put this statement across the table. Also, i agree that non-vegan is for pure pleasure, but on other hand, a doctor preferred me mutton & fish when i was 15, as i was little bit skinny. (Till 15 i was vegan). Then my parents forced me to eat and my warden(yes, i was in hostel till my 10th std) beat me cause i was not eating meat. Then i started eating gradually and now i can eat a full chicken all by myself. Thanks to my warden to introduce me to such tasty appetite. So basically meat have higher nutritional value than plants(a little bit or high depending on what plant you are comparing...).


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> No need to apologize, if you disagree you can quote post by anyone. Now back to topic:
> 
> Plants feel no pain How can you justify this? Did plant wrote a mail to you? I strongly disagree with this. Since we can't find the truth whether they suffer pain or not, we cannot put this statement across the table. Also, i agree that non-vegan is for pure pleasure, but on other hand, a doctor preferred me mutton & fish when i was 15, as i was little bit skinny. (Till 15 i was vegan). Then my parents forced me to eat and my warden(yes, i was in hostel till my 10th std) beat me cause i was not eating meat. Then i started eating gradually and now i can eat a full chicken all by myself. Thanks to my warden to introduce me to such tasty appetite. So basically meat have higher nutritional value than plants(a little bit or high depending on what plant you are comparing...).


 
that's not a strong argument since it depends from doctor to doctor , i was also skinny but no doctor preferred me to go non-vegan... i increased my diet gradually and took some medicines too like liv.52 ... i never thought that i wud gain weight but now i dont believe im 80 kgs... all this are not attributed to meat..and i know plenty of persons who are healthy and are vegans...
You may say that plants feel pain or not but we atleast for sure know that animals feel pain...



darkv0id said:


> Not sure if anyone is going to read this (*it's kinda off-topic anyway*) but as a fellow lacto-vegetarian, here are my two cents on this debate:
> 
> @the terminator, mastercool8695
> 
> ...



aw man, i just thought where have the vegans gone ....

lighter note: 
one interesting thing i see that many bengalis eat fish and people say that eating fish will improve your eyesight but i have seen fish-eating bengali friends n parents wearing big pairs of spectacles since decades ...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

^^ Well this never ending topic has to stop here. Because we both always disagree with one another's point. No one is gonna zeroed at something.

Non-vegan by choice is lifestyle and is not crime as pointed out by vegans. We all are doing fair-share of crime and we do little bit higher? Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

I hate those lengthy quotes. 
Vegan/Non-vegan - Its your choice. Not all are same, so no need to criticize others. Just go on..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

^^ Dude it is Fight thread. So be cool and enjoy the show....


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

But fighting on a single thing for days is not cool! 
That's my point.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

^^ We will change in few days. So enjoy till then. I find this image funny (No offense..)

*cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/321041_452731751442031_1123362920_n.jpg


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well this never ending topic has to stop here. Because we both always disagree with one another's point. No one is gonna zeroed at something.





furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Dude it is Fight thread. So be cool and enjoy the show....



conflicting posts 



Gearbox said:


> But fighting on a single thing for days is not cool!
> That's my point.



i agree , sometimes it makes you feel bored ..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

^^ My first post was from a guy who got bored of arguing. Second post is as a spectator.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

@furious_gamer : awesome..

now have these :

*i.imgur.com/y2SNopp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ewdWuBH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BZi0p6n.jpg
*i.imgur.com/G69H3Jh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pJXAvRa.jpg

its ok if you are getting bored, change the topic if you wish so..

and listen this one line very carefully..
*these images are not just funny Quotes, these are part of the minds of some of the 'humans' in its true sense*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ We will change in few days. So enjoy till then. I find this image funny (No offense..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly..
you find this funny because somewhere in you, yourself, you do know that this image is just an image, nothing else..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

^^ Nice pics. But not funny...


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/AFeuOdk.png



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Nice pics. But not funny...



you want fun or reality ??
cuz Reality has never been funny in its lifetime..


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

@mastercool8695: man those pics are inspiring... i wish they open conscience of non-vegetarians .


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

My share!! 

*fbgags.com/wp-content/uploads/381819_268337963214176_138844132830227_746937_142798342_n.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

we should now stop that topic i think, cuz the ones who are sincere, got their point, and those who weren't, cant get the point even when his thread is a year old with 9999 posts on it..



Gearbox said:


> My share!!
> 
> *fbgags.com/wp-content/uploads/381819_268337963214176_138844132830227_746937_142798342_n.jpg



the chicken you eat exhale CO2 gas.
the plants do get thie life from that CO2, and mean it, when you kill chicken, (i'hv read somewhere) it emits some CFCs (CLORO FLUORO CARBON) which are the most important GHGs, so i think your point stands deleted now..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

Whatever you do, non-vegans turning to vegan is rare and chance is pretty slim. May be after 45+.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

^^yep..
thats why, but atleast you can show this thread to your parents..
they will understand better, cuz they have got much more life experience that you..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

^^ Nah, my dad eat meat 3-4 times a week so no use. Now he reduced the consumption but still he is eating.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

just let him see this man..

and see..

what happens..


----------



## Nanducob (May 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> just let him see this man..
> 
> and see..
> 
> what happens..



is it necessary?


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> we should now stop that topic i think, cuz the ones who are sincere, got their point, and those who weren't, cant get the point even when his thread is a year old with 9999 posts on it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gearbox:


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> we should now stop that topic i think, cuz the ones who are sincere, got their point, and those who weren't, cant get the point even when his thread is a year old with 9999 posts on it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant that to be funny and i dint stand for my point.
But Chickens with CFC - I tried googling, but din't find. Can you explain it a bit??

*2.bp.blogspot.com/--iTmqgG2Y4I/T0O054-ZFgI/AAAAAAAAAUQ/rYIGH8qD_2Y/s1600/images.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

couldn't find the CFC one but here : 
have this : 
Eating Meat Contributes to Global Warming | ChooseVeg.com



> They found that eating a vegan diet prevents the equivalent of 1.5 tons of CO2 emissions every year, more than the 1 ton of CO2 emissions prevented by switching from a typical large sedan to a Toyota Prius [2].



*i.imgur.com/FclnR7Q.png


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

Cows contribute to global warming.
and its not related to meat or milk......


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

and dont take the wrong meaning from the articles..

actually, animals are hyperbreeded to make more food for you guys..
that increases methane output by the animals..

and if you are thinking of killing all the cows and goats and sheeps so that you can prevent them from exhaling methane, remember, my friend, that the CO2 exhaled during the death of such an animal and its digestion along with the blah blah blah that happens in your stomach and intestines, etc(ask a bio expert for some great info) is much more in quantity than the exhaled methane.
infact if the methane gas exhaled by the cows is properly collected by proper infrastructure, it can be used as a fuel also..
but i dont think any scientist has ever looked upon the animals like that till now..

so.. you are free to copy my idea.

wow man.. this Veg v/s NON Veg war has earned me a good idea for extracting more resources from the animals.
gotta note that down now..



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Cows contribute to global warming.
> and its not related to meat or milk......



explain buddy..

its related to meat ..

1 kg of beef is equivalent to 34.6 kg of CO2

see the screenshot..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> and dont take the wrong meaning from the articles..
> 
> actually, animals are hyperbreeded to make more food for you guys..
> that increases methane output by the animals..
> ...



Le Cows eat some stuff
Le Cows digest some stuff
Le Cows then Fart
Le Cow's fart contains mostly methane.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

How Factory Farming Contributes to Global Warming – EcoWatch: Cutting Edge Environmental News Service

and that methane can be used as a fuel by using proper infrastructure to collect the gas..
but the CO2 production by you guys after eating beef and tha blah blah blah, is much more above the needs of plants and trees for photosynthesizing
so..
take the point


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2013)

lucky for me i was born with natural disliking for almost all non-veg food(along with some vegetables).i never liked the taste of them when i was a child & forced to eat them & i don't like it now.i do eat egg though but usually in winters only.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

^^ you were born "HUMAN" .. good.. 

man.. that smiley needs to be changed..

it looks like an arrogant man making a face..


----------

